# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  wiecznie zapchany nos

## Michał Walkiewicz

Witam, mam Problem chodzi o to że 5 Miesięcy w roku 2016,były to Miesiące spokojne nic ze zdrowiem się nie działo
ale od maja zaczeły się fazy takie że cały maj do Miałem takie uczucie że jak brałem oddech bo oddycham przez nos to czułem ucisk w górnych nozdrzach i co dalej liczyłem że to katar albo przeziębienie jednak to nie powodowało mowy nosowej,nie budziłem się tak jak przy katarze klasycznym zasmarkany i z zatkanym nosem rano,w połowie czerwca moja Siostra Martyna Zaprosiła mnie ze swoim Narzeczonym na 7 dni pojechałem ucieszony 2 dni lekki ucisk i niedrożność nosa była ale pozostałe 5 dni już z głowy myślałem że mi mineło całkowicie nie łapało mnie w Mieście w domu zajebiście ale niestety musiałem wrócić na wieś i co znowu to samo się pojawiło od razu jak wróciłem na następny dzień ok Pojechałem do Apteki kupiłem lek od alergicznego nieżytu nosa nazywał się Otrivin Alergy Pomagało mi od razu poi zastosowaniu brałem również zyrtec ale przez tydzień potem odstawiłemLipiec i sierpień pojawił się suchy kaszel brałem Lek Helset i halsy Miętowe ok mijało  :Smile:  ale we wrześniu poszedłem do 1 pracy w hotelu i w pracy nos się raz zatykał a raz było ok ogólnie to nie miałem tak że nos był calutki czas zatkany tylko tak że 7 dni spokój 4 dni zatkany prawda potem kupiłem wodę morską firmy vick spoko pomaga jak trenowałem na siłowni czułem duszność nosową szybciej się męczyłem  :Frown:  pojawiło się też podrażnienie śluzówki w środku nosa na to brałem wodę morsko i pomogło ok myślałem że to może Polip czy coś zrobiłem badania i mi nie wyszło nic zrobiłem morfologię krwi i wszystko w normie,kupiłem dziś theraflu Zatoki i będę brał dodam iż nigdy nie kłamię nie miałem takich dolegliwości w ogóle tylko w 2016r dodam iż zatoki mnie nie bolą wszystko z nimi ok dodam iż rok temu byłem na ketozie ale wątpię żeby to było od tego teraz dieta klasyczna obecnie zaczeło się poprawiać od Pażdziernika jest lepiej niż było ale nadal czasem to występuje czytałem o raku zatok ale nie mam takich objawów czuję zapachy smak nos się nie powiększa ani nie poszerza dodam iż miałem od małego po ojcu lekko skrzywioną przegrodę nosa i mam na dal ale to nie od tego bo przez całe życje taką miałem i nie miałem tak,jestem Alergikiem po mojej Mamie myje się dbam o siebie itp już ręce opadają spirometria też ok wyszła nie palę nie ćpam nie biorę narkotyków,żadko dłube w nosie  czasem się zdarza ale to chyba każdy tak ma może to jakiś wirus albo alergia ale jak ścieram kurze to nie zatyka mi nosa an drzewa raczej też nie bo jak mama prosi mnie żebym pozgrabywał liście z dworu to normalni nic na zwierzęta też nie mam uczulenia ani na roztocza itp myślałem że to na pyłki ale okres pylenia się już skończył jestem bezsilny przerostu małżowiny nosowej też nie mam Proszę o Pomoc ludzi którzy może się z czymś takim spotkali albo kturzy to mieli o radę czy się martwić czy nie czy umrę od tego nie chcę umierać mam 21  lat chcę żyć Proszę serdecznie o Pomoc i Pozdrawiam was użytkownicy formu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam bardzo często problemy z zatkanym nosem. Mi pomaga stosowanie aerozolu aquamer hipertonic. Bardzo skutecznie pomaga oczyścić śluzówkę nosa. Jest delikatny i nie podrażnia tak jak inne aerozole.

----------


## Rayan

Jak nasza córa ma nosek zapchany to robimy jej inhalację z rumianku lub szałwii bo za żadne skarby świata nie da sobie psiknąć żadnym sprayem do noska, żona na adamed expert wyczytała ipoczątkowo się śmiała,ale raz z głupa spróbowaliśmy i faktycznie takie inhalacje dużo dają

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii  :Smile:

----------


## Justyna23w

Zapewne masz jakąś alergię na coś może pyłki albo kusz stąd te problemy z zatkanym nosem, Zerknij sobie na Adamed Expert tam kiedyś czytałam jak sobie radzić właśnie z taką alergią. Jest coś takiego jak leczenie alergii także może zainteresuj się tym poczytaj itd

----------


## korney007

Alergia jak nic, zrób testy u  alergolog a i bierz odpowiednie leki, nie ma sensu się tak męczyc.

----------


## KlaraDr

No oczywiście,ze to jest alergia. Tylko nie mów autorze wątku, ze jesteś alergikiem ale na żadne z powyższych w stylu kurz, pyłki, pleśnie i grzyby nie jesteś uczulony. Na pleśnie to jak nic jesteś uczulony. I tyle. testy testy i jeszcze raz testy. Z tylko z tego co wiem, to je chyba możesz wykonać raz na pół roku czy nawet na rok. Juz tak nie pamiętam. POza tym pomyśl też o oczyszczaczu powietrza. Bardzo pomaga. Ja mam już od roku czasu z sharpa kcd 60 euw zamówiony na Goodair.pl - swoją drogą bardzo polecam ten sklep, ze względu na duży asortyment i fachową obsługę  :Wink:

----------


## Zeberka

A może masz po prostu problem z przegrodami nosowymi i trzeba to zalatwic chirurgicznie?

----------


## paola24

u nas sprawdzają się inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej i nawilżacz powietrza w sezonie grzewczym

----------


## AliceFromParis

Ale inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej to jest jedno. Ale bardzo ważne też jest to jakie mamy powietrze w domu. Ja od pewnego czasu mam oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa kcd 60 euw z Goodair.pl. Lepiej się czuję, lepiej mi się śpi, nie budze się z takim zasuszonym gardłem.

----------


## rysiek301

teraz jak się czujesz?

----------


## Królewna

można zdiagnozować przegrodę nosową można tez kupić najpierw oczyszczacz ja miałam przegrodę robioną w 2016 roku ale chrapać dopiero przestałam jak kupiliśmy oczyszczacz powietrza stadler form

----------


## Madison

U mnie sprawdza się oczyszczacz powietrza, który zakupiłam już z 2 lata temu. Nie wydałam dużo bo wybór padł na Xiaomi (lepsze!) i na alergię sprawdza się rewelka. Co do sklepu to w LoveAir jest chyba najlepiej to wyjaśnione + blog.

----------


## Heniu

Dokładnie, inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej ale podstawą jest dobry inhalator, sam osobiście kupiłem inhalator haxe pikko. Też wiecznie miałem zapchany nos, lato, wiosna, zawsze. Miałem jakiś tam inhalator ale nie dawał takich efektów, dopiero gdy znalazłem ten poczułem ulgę, widocznie te cząsteczki lepiej trafiały tam gdzie trzeba.

----------


## doma877

Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo też czytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?

----------


## Hania89

Jako mama rocznego bombla polecam ci dużo cierpliwości  :Wink:  Jeżeli to ząbki to wiadomo, coś przeciwbólowego na dziąsła. Jeżeli alergia, to do lekarza i jakiś lek przeciwalergiczny. Dużo spacerów. My na każdy katar stosowaliśmy sól fizjologiczną i aspirator haxe. Wyciągał wszystko  :Wink:  Katar potrafi wymęczyć dziecko, zwłaszcza w nocy. Życzę wam powodzenia :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii


pojebalo ci sie czlowieczko cos ????????????????????????????????? Chora jestesss pizd****** ******* je**na p**********j w*********j s*ko *izdo j***na tepa dzi****ko

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam tutaj helpmedi.com.pl/dziecko/zabkowanie-a-katar-u-niemowlaka-jak-pomoc-dziecku, że może to być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam to samo! Albo zapchany nos albo katar nos stop, jak moi znajomi mówili o katarze, który trwa tydzień to się śmiałam, że u mnie to tak nie działa. Miałam nieżyt nosa, czułam się źle, a wszystko to z powodu uczulenia, rozwiązaniem okazało się pójście do dobrego  alergolog a, do dr Stelmasiak w Lublinie. Ona ma szeroki zakres usług, zrobiła mi testy, okazało się co mi tak naprawdę dolega, no i zaproponowała mi odczulanie. Szczerze? Ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest coś takiego. Odczulanie zadziałało super, mój nos ma w końcu spokój,  alergolog a polecam gorąco!

----------


## robika

zawsze na katar pomaga mi woda morska, zawsze mam w apteczce spray marimer hipertoniczny, pomaga ściągnąć wydzielinę także z zatok, sprayu mogą uzywać wszyscy domownicy

----------


## elmirka

Bardzo dobrze sprawdza się też marimer inhalation do nebulizacji. Pomaga na katar, udrożnia noc, nawilża śluzówkę, ale i na kaszel się sprawdza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie nawilżać śluzówkę nosa i gardła. Może to być przyczyną, a w sezonie grzewczym dodatkowo należy nawilżać powietrze. Możesz robić sobie inhalacje, ale nie polecam tych "nad miską" tylko z nebulizatorem. Sama kupiłam inhalator tłokowy od haxe, podobno tego typu są najlepsze. Wlewasz sól fizjologiczną i 5-10 minut i z głowy. A jak masz dzieci to już w ogóle polecam.

----------


## Michał Walkiewicz

Witam, mam Problem chodzi o to że 5 Miesięcy w roku 2016,były to Miesiące spokojne nic ze zdrowiem się nie działo
ale od maja zaczeły się fazy takie że cały maj do Miałem takie uczucie że jak brałem oddech bo oddycham przez nos to czułem ucisk w górnych nozdrzach i co dalej liczyłem że to katar albo przeziębienie jednak to nie powodowało mowy nosowej,nie budziłem się tak jak przy katarze klasycznym zasmarkany i z zatkanym nosem rano,w połowie czerwca moja Siostra Martyna Zaprosiła mnie ze swoim Narzeczonym na 7 dni pojechałem ucieszony 2 dni lekki ucisk i niedrożność nosa była ale pozostałe 5 dni już z głowy myślałem że mi mineło całkowicie nie łapało mnie w Mieście w domu zajebiście ale niestety musiałem wrócić na wieś i co znowu to samo się pojawiło od razu jak wróciłem na następny dzień ok Pojechałem do Apteki kupiłem lek od alergicznego nieżytu nosa nazywał się Otrivin Alergy Pomagało mi od razu poi zastosowaniu brałem również zyrtec ale przez tydzień potem odstawiłemLipiec i sierpień pojawił się suchy kaszel brałem Lek Helset i halsy Miętowe ok mijało  :Smile:  ale we wrześniu poszedłem do 1 pracy w hotelu i w pracy nos się raz zatykał a raz było ok ogólnie to nie miałem tak że nos był calutki czas zatkany tylko tak że 7 dni spokój 4 dni zatkany prawda potem kupiłem wodę morską firmy vick spoko pomaga jak trenowałem na siłowni czułem duszność nosową szybciej się męczyłem  :Frown:  pojawiło się też podrażnienie śluzówki w środku nosa na to brałem wodę morsko i pomogło ok myślałem że to może Polip czy coś zrobiłem badania i mi nie wyszło nic zrobiłem morfologię krwi i wszystko w normie,kupiłem dziś theraflu Zatoki i będę brał dodam iż nigdy nie kłamię nie miałem takich dolegliwości w ogóle tylko w 2016r dodam iż zatoki mnie nie bolą wszystko z nimi ok dodam iż rok temu byłem na ketozie ale wątpię żeby to było od tego teraz dieta klasyczna obecnie zaczeło się poprawiać od Pażdziernika jest lepiej niż było ale nadal czasem to występuje czytałem o raku zatok ale nie mam takich objawów czuję zapachy smak nos się nie powiększa ani nie poszerza dodam iż miałem od małego po ojcu lekko skrzywioną przegrodę nosa i mam na dal ale to nie od tego bo przez całe życje taką miałem i nie miałem tak,jestem Alergikiem po mojej Mamie myje się dbam o siebie itp już ręce opadają spirometria też ok wyszła nie palę nie ćpam nie biorę narkotyków,żadko dłube w nosie  czasem się zdarza ale to chyba każdy tak ma może to jakiś wirus albo alergia ale jak ścieram kurze to nie zatyka mi nosa an drzewa raczej też nie bo jak mama prosi mnie żebym pozgrabywał liście z dworu to normalni nic na zwierzęta też nie mam uczulenia ani na roztocza itp myślałem że to na pyłki ale okres pylenia się już skończył jestem bezsilny przerostu małżowiny nosowej też nie mam Proszę o Pomoc ludzi którzy może się z czymś takim spotkali albo kturzy to mieli o radę czy się martwić czy nie czy umrę od tego nie chcę umierać mam 21  lat chcę żyć Proszę serdecznie o Pomoc i Pozdrawiam was użytkownicy formu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam bardzo często problemy z zatkanym nosem. Mi pomaga stosowanie aerozolu aquamer hipertonic. Bardzo skutecznie pomaga oczyścić śluzówkę nosa. Jest delikatny i nie podrażnia tak jak inne aerozole.

----------


## Rayan

Jak nasza córa ma nosek zapchany to robimy jej inhalację z rumianku lub szałwii bo za żadne skarby świata nie da sobie psiknąć żadnym sprayem do noska, żona na adamed expert wyczytała ipoczątkowo się śmiała,ale raz z głupa spróbowaliśmy i faktycznie takie inhalacje dużo dają

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii  :Smile:

----------


## Justyna23w

Zapewne masz jakąś alergię na coś może pyłki albo kusz stąd te problemy z zatkanym nosem, Zerknij sobie na Adamed Expert tam kiedyś czytałam jak sobie radzić właśnie z taką alergią. Jest coś takiego jak leczenie alergii także może zainteresuj się tym poczytaj itd

----------


## korney007

Alergia jak nic, zrób testy u  alergolog a i bierz odpowiednie leki, nie ma sensu się tak męczyc.

----------


## KlaraDr

No oczywiście,ze to jest alergia. Tylko nie mów autorze wątku, ze jesteś alergikiem ale na żadne z powyższych w stylu kurz, pyłki, pleśnie i grzyby nie jesteś uczulony. Na pleśnie to jak nic jesteś uczulony. I tyle. testy testy i jeszcze raz testy. Z tylko z tego co wiem, to je chyba możesz wykonać raz na pół roku czy nawet na rok. Juz tak nie pamiętam. POza tym pomyśl też o oczyszczaczu powietrza. Bardzo pomaga. Ja mam już od roku czasu z sharpa kcd 60 euw zamówiony na Goodair.pl - swoją drogą bardzo polecam ten sklep, ze względu na duży asortyment i fachową obsługę  :Wink:

----------


## Zeberka

A może masz po prostu problem z przegrodami nosowymi i trzeba to zalatwic chirurgicznie?

----------


## paola24

u nas sprawdzają się inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej i nawilżacz powietrza w sezonie grzewczym

----------


## AliceFromParis

Ale inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej to jest jedno. Ale bardzo ważne też jest to jakie mamy powietrze w domu. Ja od pewnego czasu mam oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa kcd 60 euw z Goodair.pl. Lepiej się czuję, lepiej mi się śpi, nie budze się z takim zasuszonym gardłem.

----------


## rysiek301

teraz jak się czujesz?

----------


## Królewna

można zdiagnozować przegrodę nosową można tez kupić najpierw oczyszczacz ja miałam przegrodę robioną w 2016 roku ale chrapać dopiero przestałam jak kupiliśmy oczyszczacz powietrza stadler form

----------


## Madison

U mnie sprawdza się oczyszczacz powietrza, który zakupiłam już z 2 lata temu. Nie wydałam dużo bo wybór padł na Xiaomi (lepsze!) i na alergię sprawdza się rewelka. Co do sklepu to w LoveAir jest chyba najlepiej to wyjaśnione + blog.

----------


## Heniu

Dokładnie, inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej ale podstawą jest dobry inhalator, sam osobiście kupiłem inhalator haxe pikko. Też wiecznie miałem zapchany nos, lato, wiosna, zawsze. Miałem jakiś tam inhalator ale nie dawał takich efektów, dopiero gdy znalazłem ten poczułem ulgę, widocznie te cząsteczki lepiej trafiały tam gdzie trzeba.

----------


## doma877

Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo też czytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?

----------


## Hania89

Jako mama rocznego bombla polecam ci dużo cierpliwości  :Wink:  Jeżeli to ząbki to wiadomo, coś przeciwbólowego na dziąsła. Jeżeli alergia, to do lekarza i jakiś lek przeciwalergiczny. Dużo spacerów. My na każdy katar stosowaliśmy sól fizjologiczną i aspirator haxe. Wyciągał wszystko  :Wink:  Katar potrafi wymęczyć dziecko, zwłaszcza w nocy. Życzę wam powodzenia :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii


pojebalo ci sie czlowieczko cos ????????????????????????????????? Chora jestesss pizd****** ******* je**na p**********j w*********j s*ko *izdo j***na tepa dzi****ko

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam tutaj helpmedi.com.pl/dziecko/zabkowanie-a-katar-u-niemowlaka-jak-pomoc-dziecku, że może to być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam to samo! Albo zapchany nos albo katar nos stop, jak moi znajomi mówili o katarze, który trwa tydzień to się śmiałam, że u mnie to tak nie działa. Miałam nieżyt nosa, czułam się źle, a wszystko to z powodu uczulenia, rozwiązaniem okazało się pójście do dobrego  alergolog a, do dr Stelmasiak w Lublinie. Ona ma szeroki zakres usług, zrobiła mi testy, okazało się co mi tak naprawdę dolega, no i zaproponowała mi odczulanie. Szczerze? Ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest coś takiego. Odczulanie zadziałało super, mój nos ma w końcu spokój,  alergolog a polecam gorąco!

----------


## robika

zawsze na katar pomaga mi woda morska, zawsze mam w apteczce spray marimer hipertoniczny, pomaga ściągnąć wydzielinę także z zatok, sprayu mogą uzywać wszyscy domownicy

----------


## elmirka

Bardzo dobrze sprawdza się też marimer inhalation do nebulizacji. Pomaga na katar, udrożnia noc, nawilża śluzówkę, ale i na kaszel się sprawdza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie nawilżać śluzówkę nosa i gardła. Może to być przyczyną, a w sezonie grzewczym dodatkowo należy nawilżać powietrze. Możesz robić sobie inhalacje, ale nie polecam tych "nad miską" tylko z nebulizatorem. Sama kupiłam inhalator tłokowy od haxe, podobno tego typu są najlepsze. Wlewasz sól fizjologiczną i 5-10 minut i z głowy. A jak masz dzieci to już w ogóle polecam.

----------


## Michał Walkiewicz

Witam, mam Problem chodzi o to że 5 Miesięcy w roku 2016,były to Miesiące spokojne nic ze zdrowiem się nie działo
ale od maja zaczeły się fazy takie że cały maj do Miałem takie uczucie że jak brałem oddech bo oddycham przez nos to czułem ucisk w górnych nozdrzach i co dalej liczyłem że to katar albo przeziębienie jednak to nie powodowało mowy nosowej,nie budziłem się tak jak przy katarze klasycznym zasmarkany i z zatkanym nosem rano,w połowie czerwca moja Siostra Martyna Zaprosiła mnie ze swoim Narzeczonym na 7 dni pojechałem ucieszony 2 dni lekki ucisk i niedrożność nosa była ale pozostałe 5 dni już z głowy myślałem że mi mineło całkowicie nie łapało mnie w Mieście w domu zajebiście ale niestety musiałem wrócić na wieś i co znowu to samo się pojawiło od razu jak wróciłem na następny dzień ok Pojechałem do Apteki kupiłem lek od alergicznego nieżytu nosa nazywał się Otrivin Alergy Pomagało mi od razu poi zastosowaniu brałem również zyrtec ale przez tydzień potem odstawiłemLipiec i sierpień pojawił się suchy kaszel brałem Lek Helset i halsy Miętowe ok mijało  :Smile:  ale we wrześniu poszedłem do 1 pracy w hotelu i w pracy nos się raz zatykał a raz było ok ogólnie to nie miałem tak że nos był calutki czas zatkany tylko tak że 7 dni spokój 4 dni zatkany prawda potem kupiłem wodę morską firmy vick spoko pomaga jak trenowałem na siłowni czułem duszność nosową szybciej się męczyłem  :Frown:  pojawiło się też podrażnienie śluzówki w środku nosa na to brałem wodę morsko i pomogło ok myślałem że to może Polip czy coś zrobiłem badania i mi nie wyszło nic zrobiłem morfologię krwi i wszystko w normie,kupiłem dziś theraflu Zatoki i będę brał dodam iż nigdy nie kłamię nie miałem takich dolegliwości w ogóle tylko w 2016r dodam iż zatoki mnie nie bolą wszystko z nimi ok dodam iż rok temu byłem na ketozie ale wątpię żeby to było od tego teraz dieta klasyczna obecnie zaczeło się poprawiać od Pażdziernika jest lepiej niż było ale nadal czasem to występuje czytałem o raku zatok ale nie mam takich objawów czuję zapachy smak nos się nie powiększa ani nie poszerza dodam iż miałem od małego po ojcu lekko skrzywioną przegrodę nosa i mam na dal ale to nie od tego bo przez całe życje taką miałem i nie miałem tak,jestem Alergikiem po mojej Mamie myje się dbam o siebie itp już ręce opadają spirometria też ok wyszła nie palę nie ćpam nie biorę narkotyków,żadko dłube w nosie  czasem się zdarza ale to chyba każdy tak ma może to jakiś wirus albo alergia ale jak ścieram kurze to nie zatyka mi nosa an drzewa raczej też nie bo jak mama prosi mnie żebym pozgrabywał liście z dworu to normalni nic na zwierzęta też nie mam uczulenia ani na roztocza itp myślałem że to na pyłki ale okres pylenia się już skończył jestem bezsilny przerostu małżowiny nosowej też nie mam Proszę o Pomoc ludzi którzy może się z czymś takim spotkali albo kturzy to mieli o radę czy się martwić czy nie czy umrę od tego nie chcę umierać mam 21  lat chcę żyć Proszę serdecznie o Pomoc i Pozdrawiam was użytkownicy formu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam bardzo często problemy z zatkanym nosem. Mi pomaga stosowanie aerozolu aquamer hipertonic. Bardzo skutecznie pomaga oczyścić śluzówkę nosa. Jest delikatny i nie podrażnia tak jak inne aerozole.

----------


## Rayan

Jak nasza córa ma nosek zapchany to robimy jej inhalację z rumianku lub szałwii bo za żadne skarby świata nie da sobie psiknąć żadnym sprayem do noska, żona na adamed expert wyczytała ipoczątkowo się śmiała,ale raz z głupa spróbowaliśmy i faktycznie takie inhalacje dużo dają

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii  :Smile:

----------


## Justyna23w

Zapewne masz jakąś alergię na coś może pyłki albo kusz stąd te problemy z zatkanym nosem, Zerknij sobie na Adamed Expert tam kiedyś czytałam jak sobie radzić właśnie z taką alergią. Jest coś takiego jak leczenie alergii także może zainteresuj się tym poczytaj itd

----------


## korney007

Alergia jak nic, zrób testy u  alergolog a i bierz odpowiednie leki, nie ma sensu się tak męczyc.

----------


## KlaraDr

No oczywiście,ze to jest alergia. Tylko nie mów autorze wątku, ze jesteś alergikiem ale na żadne z powyższych w stylu kurz, pyłki, pleśnie i grzyby nie jesteś uczulony. Na pleśnie to jak nic jesteś uczulony. I tyle. testy testy i jeszcze raz testy. Z tylko z tego co wiem, to je chyba możesz wykonać raz na pół roku czy nawet na rok. Juz tak nie pamiętam. POza tym pomyśl też o oczyszczaczu powietrza. Bardzo pomaga. Ja mam już od roku czasu z sharpa kcd 60 euw zamówiony na Goodair.pl - swoją drogą bardzo polecam ten sklep, ze względu na duży asortyment i fachową obsługę  :Wink:

----------


## Zeberka

A może masz po prostu problem z przegrodami nosowymi i trzeba to zalatwic chirurgicznie?

----------


## paola24

u nas sprawdzają się inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej i nawilżacz powietrza w sezonie grzewczym

----------


## AliceFromParis

Ale inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej to jest jedno. Ale bardzo ważne też jest to jakie mamy powietrze w domu. Ja od pewnego czasu mam oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa kcd 60 euw z Goodair.pl. Lepiej się czuję, lepiej mi się śpi, nie budze się z takim zasuszonym gardłem.

----------


## rysiek301

teraz jak się czujesz?

----------


## Królewna

można zdiagnozować przegrodę nosową można tez kupić najpierw oczyszczacz ja miałam przegrodę robioną w 2016 roku ale chrapać dopiero przestałam jak kupiliśmy oczyszczacz powietrza stadler form

----------


## Madison

U mnie sprawdza się oczyszczacz powietrza, który zakupiłam już z 2 lata temu. Nie wydałam dużo bo wybór padł na Xiaomi (lepsze!) i na alergię sprawdza się rewelka. Co do sklepu to w LoveAir jest chyba najlepiej to wyjaśnione + blog.

----------


## Heniu

Dokładnie, inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej ale podstawą jest dobry inhalator, sam osobiście kupiłem inhalator haxe pikko. Też wiecznie miałem zapchany nos, lato, wiosna, zawsze. Miałem jakiś tam inhalator ale nie dawał takich efektów, dopiero gdy znalazłem ten poczułem ulgę, widocznie te cząsteczki lepiej trafiały tam gdzie trzeba.

----------


## doma877

Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo też czytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?

----------


## Hania89

Jako mama rocznego bombla polecam ci dużo cierpliwości  :Wink:  Jeżeli to ząbki to wiadomo, coś przeciwbólowego na dziąsła. Jeżeli alergia, to do lekarza i jakiś lek przeciwalergiczny. Dużo spacerów. My na każdy katar stosowaliśmy sól fizjologiczną i aspirator haxe. Wyciągał wszystko  :Wink:  Katar potrafi wymęczyć dziecko, zwłaszcza w nocy. Życzę wam powodzenia :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii


pojebalo ci sie czlowieczko cos ????????????????????????????????? Chora jestesss pizd****** ******* je**na p**********j w*********j s*ko *izdo j***na tepa dzi****ko

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam tutaj helpmedi.com.pl/dziecko/zabkowanie-a-katar-u-niemowlaka-jak-pomoc-dziecku, że może to być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam to samo! Albo zapchany nos albo katar nos stop, jak moi znajomi mówili o katarze, który trwa tydzień to się śmiałam, że u mnie to tak nie działa. Miałam nieżyt nosa, czułam się źle, a wszystko to z powodu uczulenia, rozwiązaniem okazało się pójście do dobrego  alergolog a, do dr Stelmasiak w Lublinie. Ona ma szeroki zakres usług, zrobiła mi testy, okazało się co mi tak naprawdę dolega, no i zaproponowała mi odczulanie. Szczerze? Ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest coś takiego. Odczulanie zadziałało super, mój nos ma w końcu spokój,  alergolog a polecam gorąco!

----------


## robika

zawsze na katar pomaga mi woda morska, zawsze mam w apteczce spray marimer hipertoniczny, pomaga ściągnąć wydzielinę także z zatok, sprayu mogą uzywać wszyscy domownicy

----------


## elmirka

Bardzo dobrze sprawdza się też marimer inhalation do nebulizacji. Pomaga na katar, udrożnia noc, nawilża śluzówkę, ale i na kaszel się sprawdza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie nawilżać śluzówkę nosa i gardła. Może to być przyczyną, a w sezonie grzewczym dodatkowo należy nawilżać powietrze. Możesz robić sobie inhalacje, ale nie polecam tych "nad miską" tylko z nebulizatorem. Sama kupiłam inhalator tłokowy od haxe, podobno tego typu są najlepsze. Wlewasz sól fizjologiczną i 5-10 minut i z głowy. A jak masz dzieci to już w ogóle polecam.

----------


## Michał Walkiewicz

Witam, mam Problem chodzi o to że 5 Miesięcy w roku 2016,były to Miesiące spokojne nic ze zdrowiem się nie działo
ale od maja zaczeły się fazy takie że cały maj do Miałem takie uczucie że jak brałem oddech bo oddycham przez nos to czułem ucisk w górnych nozdrzach i co dalej liczyłem że to katar albo przeziębienie jednak to nie powodowało mowy nosowej,nie budziłem się tak jak przy katarze klasycznym zasmarkany i z zatkanym nosem rano,w połowie czerwca moja Siostra Martyna Zaprosiła mnie ze swoim Narzeczonym na 7 dni pojechałem ucieszony 2 dni lekki ucisk i niedrożność nosa była ale pozostałe 5 dni już z głowy myślałem że mi mineło całkowicie nie łapało mnie w Mieście w domu zajebiście ale niestety musiałem wrócić na wieś i co znowu to samo się pojawiło od razu jak wróciłem na następny dzień ok Pojechałem do Apteki kupiłem lek od alergicznego nieżytu nosa nazywał się Otrivin Alergy Pomagało mi od razu poi zastosowaniu brałem również zyrtec ale przez tydzień potem odstawiłemLipiec i sierpień pojawił się suchy kaszel brałem Lek Helset i halsy Miętowe ok mijało  :Smile:  ale we wrześniu poszedłem do 1 pracy w hotelu i w pracy nos się raz zatykał a raz było ok ogólnie to nie miałem tak że nos był calutki czas zatkany tylko tak że 7 dni spokój 4 dni zatkany prawda potem kupiłem wodę morską firmy vick spoko pomaga jak trenowałem na siłowni czułem duszność nosową szybciej się męczyłem  :Frown:  pojawiło się też podrażnienie śluzówki w środku nosa na to brałem wodę morsko i pomogło ok myślałem że to może Polip czy coś zrobiłem badania i mi nie wyszło nic zrobiłem morfologię krwi i wszystko w normie,kupiłem dziś theraflu Zatoki i będę brał dodam iż nigdy nie kłamię nie miałem takich dolegliwości w ogóle tylko w 2016r dodam iż zatoki mnie nie bolą wszystko z nimi ok dodam iż rok temu byłem na ketozie ale wątpię żeby to było od tego teraz dieta klasyczna obecnie zaczeło się poprawiać od Pażdziernika jest lepiej niż było ale nadal czasem to występuje czytałem o raku zatok ale nie mam takich objawów czuję zapachy smak nos się nie powiększa ani nie poszerza dodam iż miałem od małego po ojcu lekko skrzywioną przegrodę nosa i mam na dal ale to nie od tego bo przez całe życje taką miałem i nie miałem tak,jestem Alergikiem po mojej Mamie myje się dbam o siebie itp już ręce opadają spirometria też ok wyszła nie palę nie ćpam nie biorę narkotyków,żadko dłube w nosie  czasem się zdarza ale to chyba każdy tak ma może to jakiś wirus albo alergia ale jak ścieram kurze to nie zatyka mi nosa an drzewa raczej też nie bo jak mama prosi mnie żebym pozgrabywał liście z dworu to normalni nic na zwierzęta też nie mam uczulenia ani na roztocza itp myślałem że to na pyłki ale okres pylenia się już skończył jestem bezsilny przerostu małżowiny nosowej też nie mam Proszę o Pomoc ludzi którzy może się z czymś takim spotkali albo kturzy to mieli o radę czy się martwić czy nie czy umrę od tego nie chcę umierać mam 21  lat chcę żyć Proszę serdecznie o Pomoc i Pozdrawiam was użytkownicy formu  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam bardzo często problemy z zatkanym nosem. Mi pomaga stosowanie aerozolu aquamer hipertonic. Bardzo skutecznie pomaga oczyścić śluzówkę nosa. Jest delikatny i nie podrażnia tak jak inne aerozole.

----------


## Rayan

Jak nasza córa ma nosek zapchany to robimy jej inhalację z rumianku lub szałwii bo za żadne skarby świata nie da sobie psiknąć żadnym sprayem do noska, żona na adamed expert wyczytała ipoczątkowo się śmiała,ale raz z głupa spróbowaliśmy i faktycznie takie inhalacje dużo dają

----------


## Centrum Pożyczek

Bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii  :Smile:

----------


## Justyna23w

Zapewne masz jakąś alergię na coś może pyłki albo kusz stąd te problemy z zatkanym nosem, Zerknij sobie na Adamed Expert tam kiedyś czytałam jak sobie radzić właśnie z taką alergią. Jest coś takiego jak leczenie alergii także może zainteresuj się tym poczytaj itd

----------


## korney007

Alergia jak nic, zrób testy u  alergolog a i bierz odpowiednie leki, nie ma sensu się tak męczyc.

----------


## KlaraDr

No oczywiście,ze to jest alergia. Tylko nie mów autorze wątku, ze jesteś alergikiem ale na żadne z powyższych w stylu kurz, pyłki, pleśnie i grzyby nie jesteś uczulony. Na pleśnie to jak nic jesteś uczulony. I tyle. testy testy i jeszcze raz testy. Z tylko z tego co wiem, to je chyba możesz wykonać raz na pół roku czy nawet na rok. Juz tak nie pamiętam. POza tym pomyśl też o oczyszczaczu powietrza. Bardzo pomaga. Ja mam już od roku czasu z sharpa kcd 60 euw zamówiony na Goodair.pl - swoją drogą bardzo polecam ten sklep, ze względu na duży asortyment i fachową obsługę  :Wink:

----------


## Zeberka

A może masz po prostu problem z przegrodami nosowymi i trzeba to zalatwic chirurgicznie?

----------


## paola24

u nas sprawdzają się inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej i nawilżacz powietrza w sezonie grzewczym

----------


## AliceFromParis

Ale inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej to jest jedno. Ale bardzo ważne też jest to jakie mamy powietrze w domu. Ja od pewnego czasu mam oczyszczacz powietrza z sharpa kcd 60 euw z Goodair.pl. Lepiej się czuję, lepiej mi się śpi, nie budze się z takim zasuszonym gardłem.

----------


## rysiek301

teraz jak się czujesz?

----------


## Królewna

można zdiagnozować przegrodę nosową można tez kupić najpierw oczyszczacz ja miałam przegrodę robioną w 2016 roku ale chrapać dopiero przestałam jak kupiliśmy oczyszczacz powietrza stadler form

----------


## Madison

U mnie sprawdza się oczyszczacz powietrza, który zakupiłam już z 2 lata temu. Nie wydałam dużo bo wybór padł na Xiaomi (lepsze!) i na alergię sprawdza się rewelka. Co do sklepu to w LoveAir jest chyba najlepiej to wyjaśnione + blog.

----------


## Heniu

Dokładnie, inhalacje z soli fizjologicznej ale podstawą jest dobry inhalator, sam osobiście kupiłem inhalator haxe pikko. Też wiecznie miałem zapchany nos, lato, wiosna, zawsze. Miałem jakiś tam inhalator ale nie dawał takich efektów, dopiero gdy znalazłem ten poczułem ulgę, widocznie te cząsteczki lepiej trafiały tam gdzie trzeba.

----------


## doma877

Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo też czytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?

----------


## Hania89

Jako mama rocznego bombla polecam ci dużo cierpliwości  :Wink:  Jeżeli to ząbki to wiadomo, coś przeciwbólowego na dziąsła. Jeżeli alergia, to do lekarza i jakiś lek przeciwalergiczny. Dużo spacerów. My na każdy katar stosowaliśmy sól fizjologiczną i aspirator haxe. Wyciągał wszystko  :Wink:  Katar potrafi wymęczyć dziecko, zwłaszcza w nocy. Życzę wam powodzenia :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo często dzieci nie dają sobie nic psiknąć do noska, będę pamiętał o inhalacji z rumianku i szałwii


pojebalo ci sie czlowieczko cos ????????????????????????????????? Chora jestesss pizd****** ******* je**na p**********j w*********j s*ko *izdo j***na tepa dzi****ko

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam, że może być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## doma877

> Ja mam problem z zapchanym noskiem u małego. Nie wiem, czy to alergia czy przez ząbkowanie, bo przeczytałam tutaj helpmedi.com.pl/dziecko/zabkowanie-a-katar-u-niemowlaka-jak-pomoc-dziecku, że może to być przyczyną kataru. Macie jakieś rady na wodnisty katar u dziecka?


Ok. Dzięki za wszystkie rady! :*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam to samo! Albo zapchany nos albo katar nos stop, jak moi znajomi mówili o katarze, który trwa tydzień to się śmiałam, że u mnie to tak nie działa. Miałam nieżyt nosa, czułam się źle, a wszystko to z powodu uczulenia, rozwiązaniem okazało się pójście do dobrego  alergolog a, do dr Stelmasiak w Lublinie. Ona ma szeroki zakres usług, zrobiła mi testy, okazało się co mi tak naprawdę dolega, no i zaproponowała mi odczulanie. Szczerze? Ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że jest coś takiego. Odczulanie zadziałało super, mój nos ma w końcu spokój,  alergolog a polecam gorąco!

----------


## robika

zawsze na katar pomaga mi woda morska, zawsze mam w apteczce spray marimer hipertoniczny, pomaga ściągnąć wydzielinę także z zatok, sprayu mogą uzywać wszyscy domownicy

----------


## elmirka

Bardzo dobrze sprawdza się też marimer inhalation do nebulizacji. Pomaga na katar, udrożnia noc, nawilża śluzówkę, ale i na kaszel się sprawdza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie nawilżać śluzówkę nosa i gardła. Może to być przyczyną, a w sezonie grzewczym dodatkowo należy nawilżać powietrze. Możesz robić sobie inhalacje, ale nie polecam tych "nad miską" tylko z nebulizatorem. Sama kupiłam inhalator tłokowy od haxe, podobno tego typu są najlepsze. Wlewasz sól fizjologiczną i 5-10 minut i z głowy. A jak masz dzieci to już w ogóle polecam.

----------

